
Cosmopolite Panic - rmason
https://www.firstthings.com/web-exclusives/2019/08/cosmopolite-panic
======
ohiovr
Don't lead half the nation by the nose on a simple majority. If anything learn
this.

------
taylodl
_" Like Farage, Trump, Salvini, and others, Boris bespeaks a new era of
politics, perhaps not so much “populist,” but post-technocratic, a break with
the automatism of recent times and a return to classical soapbox politics."_

Classical soapbox politics that led to two world wars and a world-wide
depression amongst other 20th century strifes. There are reasons we discarded
this flavor of politics. Why anyone would thing repeating our past mistakes
would lead to good things is beyond me.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
The return to this flavour of politics speaks of the world after the banking
crisis and those increasingly ignored, stigmatised or left behind. It's the
almost certain result of increasing inequality and austerity policies, very
different to post-war austerity and not worthy of sharing a name.

